# Moving a cat to Egypt...



## Sasha Rusyn (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi!

I'm looking to move to Cairo towards the end of the year. I am bringing a cat! This seems a really bureaucratic process at the best of times, but more so with added covid-related 'fun'!

Any tips? Can the cat fly with me in the cabin? Do we need to quarantine her? Are there any requirements on entry to Egypt (on top of what you need anyway to fly from UK)?

Any responses much appreciated!

Sasha😻😻😻


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sasha Rusyn said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking to move to Cairo towards the end of the year. I am bringing a cat! This seems a really bureaucratic process at the best of times, but more so with added covid-related 'fun'!
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you ask the airline that you are planning on flying with if the cat can travel in the cabin.I assume that you do have a pet passport,and if you do then can't really see why it would have to quarantined.
If you google travelling to Egypt with a cat you will find out what documentation you will need.It also wont be safe to allow your cat outside in Egypt as they throw poison on the street to kill the baladi cats and dogs.


----------

